# Script für ein Job-Portal



## loddarmattheus (22. März 2021)

Hey Leute,
kennt jemand für eine Art Job-Portal (mit Anzeigen und Login für Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber usw. ) ein geeignetes Script?
Es sollte so in etwa dem hier entsprechen: Stellenangebot: Pflegefachkraft (m/w/d) in Rohr in Niederbayern | Mein Pflegejob.de

Danke für jede Idee oder Anregung.


----------



## ikosaeder (26. März 2021)

Die Frage ist viel zu unspezifisch. Ich habe zufällig gerade diesen Artikel gelesen und poste das mal als ein mögliches Beispiel. Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn Django im Backend benutzt wird.
Social Network for Programmers and Developers


----------



## OliverWilson (20. April 2021)

Ich stimme völlig mit Ihnen. Ich selbst habe dies mehr als einmal persönlich beobachtet. Fortsetzung auch unter: Casino En Ligne Bonus Découvrez Tous Les Offres Casino En Ligne!


----------

